# Vitamin D Deficiency!



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

I went to the doctor last week and had sine blood work done because I been feeling super fatigue and having leg and arm aches something horrible. Well my blood work showed I have vitamin d deficiency. Do you think my Nexium is causing this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Don't hear as much for vitamin D (fat soluble) but for things like B-12 where they need the acid to get absorbed well.

How many minutes a day are you outside in the sunshine without sunblock?

Do you consume dairy fortified with vitamin D or eat things like Sardines? http://www.webmd.com/osteoporosis/features/the-truth-about-vitamin-d-vitamin-d-food-sources


----------



## tomandfred (Dec 27, 2014)

PPI's cause calcium and magnesium deficiency. The vitamin D might be due to an interaction of vitamin D with those two during absorption or something. Possible absolutely, but if it makes you feel better definitely unlikely and undocumented (to my current knowledge).


----------

